

Harvey Pekar, Who Chronicled Ordinary Lives in ‘American Splendor’ Comics, Dies - donohoe
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/12/harvey-pekar-who-chronicled-ordinary-lives-in-american-splendor-comics-dies/?hp

======
dualboot
Mr. Pekar had an amazing ability to show the gritty and hilarious reality of
our everyday lives.

He is also so thoroughly Cleveland..

Harvey, you are missed.

------
wyclif
The "working man's intellectual." My brother and I loved the American Splendor
comic as kids, even though some of the adult-oriented content was over our
heads. A great writer has passed. I'll never forget Pekar saying of David
Letterman, "Guy's just a fratboy". I miss TV like that.

------
kaffeinecoma
I _just_ picked up "Best of American Splendor" and "From Off the Streets of
Cleveland" 2 weeks ago, having learned that I was Pekar's neighbor in
Cleveland Heights. I moved here from the East Coast only a year ago, and was
excited to read a local author and see illustrations of places I was just
getting to know. He'll be missed, but thankfully there's a huge catalog of his
work to read through.

